# Partial Placental Abruption



## Slipper (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm 12 weeks pregnant tomorrow with twins. Exactly 1 week ago (Tuesday) about 4.30pm I started bleeding bright red, we didn't know what it was so my other half called an ambulance, we were terrified. At the hospital they did a scan and said both babies were fine, moving and strong heartbeats. They kept me in overnight and scanned me every 3 hours until and the babies were fine the entire time. The bleeding slowed down and had completely stopped by 4am.

At 10 am the next morning they did another scan and the hospital doctor said the bleeding had come from the placenta of baby 1, but not to worry as it had stopped now and this sort of thing is very common but they told me to stay in bed and rest. 

Over the next couple of days bits of brown blood came out but not very much. My abdomen has been a little tender lately and I've also been very gassy and on the Friday it hurt a bit so we called the hiospital and told them and they said to come straight in, they did another scan and said both babies were fine and the blood that had been by the placenta of baby 1 had all gone and everything looked normal again, they said that the part of the placenta that came away had reattached and they checked and said it was only a tiny bit that had come away. They said that the tenderness I was feeling was because my ligaments were stretching to accommodate the twins and all this was normal... I had just got into a panic because of the bleed a few days earlier but they put my mind at rest.

Something else I should mention is that my doctor told me to stop taking the progesterone pesseries at 10 weeks 2 days, the bleeding and abruption happened 4 days after stopping the progesterone. The hospital said I should not have been taken off the progesterone and have put me back on the pesseries. The hospital doctor said that the progesterone will help prevent this happening again.

We had not had sex prior to the bleed, and throughout the entire bleed I had no pain, just an uncomfortable bloated feeling like gas.

So, my questions are, how common are partial placental abruptions? I've looked on the net and most of the info I have come read is about complete abruptions, this was just a tiny bit that seems to have refixed itself.
Also am I now more likely to have another abruption? I'm constantly knicker checking at the mo because I'm scared of bleeding again.

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm going to have to get back to you on this, I don't deal with early pregnancy very much, but I've not heard of a partial abruption that reattaches, I'll have to try to speak to someone at work tomorrow,

Sorry!
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Slipper (Jun 17, 2010)

Great thanks. The doctor said that quite often the bit that comes away from the womb sticks back, it was also only a very tiny bit... Has the doc got that wrong?


----------



## Slipper (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Sorry don't want to hassle you but did you manage to speak to anyone at work about this?

Thanks 

Slipper


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I hadn't forgotten, it's just been manic! It can happen, just a little bit comes away and blood pools behind then it rejoins the womb, so it sounds fairly common,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

